
HashSet in C# - codingdefined
http://www.codingdefined.com/2016/03/hashset-in-c.html
======
throweway
Hashset is a nice collection in c# and useful for tracking things that are
already processed. I encourage c# devs to learn about all of the generic
collections and their use cases.

~~~
codingdefined
yeah absolutely right...

